# Mal nichts für die Koi, sondern für die Katzen gebaut.



## max171266 (9. Sep. 2014)

So richtig zum entspannen....
Lg Manfred


----------



## muh.gp (9. Sep. 2014)

Könnte ich den auch für mich bestellen.... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## max171266 (9. Sep. 2014)

Klar, nur Versand wird etwas teurer.....

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Digicat (9. Sep. 2014)

Servus Manfred

Ganz toll ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2014)

... na da will man doch glatt Stubentiger bei Dir sein 

Für die "Kratzkatzen".... eine hölzerne Version, die dann mit Sisal
bespannt ist, die flauschige Decke liegen lassen..... so könnte man
'nen Kratzbaum sparen


----------



## FlauaPaua (10. Sep. 2014)

Du hast diesen tollen Sessel aber nicht NUR für die Stubentiger gebaut oder??? lol
Lassen sie dich auch mal drauf sitzen?
Gruß!
Heiko


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2014)

Ich hoffe das Designstück wird von deinem Tiger auch angenommen - die Tierchen haben ja ihren eigenen Kopf was die Relax-Plätze betrifft.....

Gruß Nori


----------



## blackbird (10. Sep. 2014)

Toll gemacht. 
Das Design ist zwar nicht so ganz mein Ding, aber trotzdem ganz viel Daumen hoch! 
Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## max171266 (10. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
Der Sessel ist von allen dreien,gut angenommen worden!!


FlauaPaua schrieb:


> Du hast diesen tollen Sessel aber nicht NUR für die Stubentiger gebaut oder??? lol
> Lassen sie dich auch mal drauf sitzen?
> Gruß!
> Heiko


Na Logo, bin schon am überlegen ob ich das fürs Wohnzimmer in groß baue....meiner Frau gefällt es... ;-)

Lg Manfred


----------

